# Recomendations sought - safe, excellent education chidren aged 5+



## Maxboy37 (Apr 18, 2009)

My wife and I have visted Thailand a few times in our lives and have always enjoyed it. We can run our business from a laptop anywhere in the world so we are investigating the possibility of moving there for a few years. 

We have only ever been to Bkk, CM, and Phuket, however would be open to any suggestion about a suitable Thai City or town.

Our only real concern is that we have 3 small children and need to ensure that we can provide a suitable education for the 5 year old next year.

We are seeking advice from people who have found some way, either an international school or private tutor, or small expat co-op solution to ensure that our children are safe and receive the highest standard of education.

We have visted a couple of the international schools that we wern't that impressed with and would really like to get some advice from people who are in a similar situation and are very happy with the choices they made.

Oh yes, and also we would want to hire a houskeeper / maid and would love to get some idea of expectations here in terms of where to go, safety, cost etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

As to city, depends if what you like. If you like the buzz and party life, then Pattaya is probably ideal (though probably not best setting for the kids - IMO). I would suggest Chiang Mai. There are lots of expats, lots of international and bi-ligual schools, you can get by without Thai because so many people speak English to some degree (Pattaya is even better for this of course). There is still plenty of nightlife, but its not in your face - its there for the odd everning of fun. No beach though (but its a short flight for a 'holiday' if you want one for a week or too).

The schools are good in CM and cheaper then BKK/Patters when considered like-for-like. Not sure what the crime rate is like in Oz, but its safer in Thaland than many parts of the UK and America. CM is safer than the more red light (sex-pat) areas for obvious reasons.

House rentals are nicer dollar for dollar too - and you can get a nice garden too. King will probably tell you the prices have not gone down in Pattaya, where they certainly have in CM (rent and buy) - suggest you rent for at least a year though to get the right area to suit you and learn your way around.

As to maids, use word of mouth when you get to Thailand (another good reason to choose CM). Join some expat grous and someone will give you the name of someone that can be trusted.

When you start applying for Visas, do not mention your work on the laptop as this will be considered work in Thailand and you will need Work Permits and a Visa that allows WP to be issues (ie a Non-Im). Lots of research for you to do with regard to this. Also, do not leave your brains in the airport - I don't mean this offensively, but you would be amazed the amount of people that are seriously not gullable in their own countries, but walk straight into con after con when they move abroad (especially in Asia). Check things with us here and we will give you our feeling on it - if its legal, then don't cut corners, use a lawyer (your own, not a shared one) and make sure they are good - check them out.

Good luck - and maybe see you in CM some day


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Maxy! Listen to Uncle KL. He knows what he is talking about!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

KL has summed up Chiang Mai for me... great place, no sense of threat even during the recent political turmoil, a middle of the road place that appeals to everyone, although the sexpats tend to go elsewhere.

I looked at the possibility of international schooling there myself, and for me one school seemed ideal for my purposes. English curriculum, reasonable fees, and close to town. 

Lanna International School in Chiang Mai

I had a lengthy exchange with one of the principal teachers there - liked what I heard. I have a load of documents he attached to an email, if you like I can forward them to you (PM me your email).

Didn't work out in the end because I am in France half the year at the moment, so decided to leave my son in the French system. 

There is another international school north of CM, but quite a way away... forget the name. Looked at that too, it was considerably more expensive, but seemed very good.

Everything depends on individual criteria, one of mine was to avoid the faith schools - there are one or two in CM run by quite aggressively fundie Christian movements. Not my thing.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Prem is the really expensive school I think - it is one of the best in Asia and gets 40% of its students in the world's top 50 Universities (London Times list) Prem International School, Chiang Mai, Thailand This from the front page that may be of interest to you: 


> French A - French for native speakers will be offered to students entering Grade 10 and 11. This French literature course for Grade 10 (MYP) and Grade 11 (DP) will be taught by a native French speaker...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Prem is the really expensive school I think - it is one of the best in Asia and gets 40% of its students in the world's top 50 Universities (London Times list) Prem International School, Chiang Mai, Thailand This from the front page that may be of interest to you:


That's the one. But too expensive for me, unfortunately. Plus I wanted to be nearer to Chiang Mai, and only wanted my son to be a day boarder.


----------

